# FAN 590: Vince -> Dallas 2 other teams involved



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

The FAN 590 was reporting that Dallas and Toronto are trying to consimate a deal which would send Vince to Dallas and ??? to toronto.

Did anyone else hear this? I have not found one link?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

We get Shandon Anderson? I would want at least Harris and Daniels for the Mavs.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

interesting that it's a new york paper that reports it and somehow they get dampier and walker for thomas and anderson. I think there are a couple of things happening here. One, it's complete garbage, drummed up by new york media. Or two, dampier would be coming to toronto. There has been mention of babcock talking to him and obviously it wasn't to sign him for the minimum. One thing I am not worried about is us trading vince for shanden anderson. pretty sure even jimmy paxson down in cleveland isn't that dumb.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

This comes from the NY Daily News with no author. Never listen to this excrement. Shandon Anderson??????? 

Thomas wants to get RID of him and his inflated salary. 

I can't implore you enough. Don't fall for this crap.

And Dampier can't be in a package if signed and traded.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> And Dampier can't be in a package if signed and traded.


yes he can


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

why not? brad miller was sign and traded last year, with ron mercer. though mercer and turkey went to the spurs. still, pretty sure you could do it without too much trouble.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> yes he can


yeah he could if GS wants to cheap out and can't find another dance partner


BTW thanks for the link here is the absolute

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/211684p-182328c.html

and yeah you are right it sounds like the wet dream of a NY writer - Vince for Shandon (as the principal)? ... I just don't see that



> The Knicks' side of the deal would include multiple players, with Thomas ending up in Dallas or Golden State and Shandon Anderson going to Toronto. The Knicks would be getting Antoine Walker from Dallas and Erick Dampier from Golden State.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> yes he can


Then where did this misconception come from? I'm not making it up. I'm asking you to provide a link if you have one. I have emailed Larry **** for clarification.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Total

Utter

Rubbish.

:cthread:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

why would babcock do that??? it is a terrible deal for the raptors.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Its total BS made up by teh NY Papers.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

basically KNICKS is giving away K.THOMAS and fillers and getting back DAMPIER and WALKER?!? RAPS trade CARTER and get ANDERSON maybe a NEW YORK filler MUTOMBO and possibility of a draft pick(via GSW or DAL) is robbery.... :upset:


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Vince to Dallas*

To Dallas: 

G Vince Carter 

To Raptors: 

G Devin Harris Rookie

G Marquis Daniels 8.5 ppg 2.1 apg 2.60 rpg (Playoffs 15.8 ppg 3apg 6.2 rpg

F Josh Howard 5.4 ppg 0.8 apg 6.0 rpg



Is This fair value


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

The deal only states NY's end of the trade proposal in question. Shandon Anderson would merely be fodder not the meat of the deal.

However, I would tend to agree with the mad viking though.

:cthread: :hurl: 

You'd think in a city as cool as NY, these writers could find something better to do.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

how does NYC get the rep as hoops mecca and home to the smartest fan?

FYI- Dallas cannot trade Harris, Daniels. they've recently signed contracts and have restrictions forbidding their trade.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

no way dallas even considers that trade. they trade their future 1-2-3 for an injury prone 2 who has seens his best years already. 

I would love the deal though.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

This deal is ridiculous. The Mavs got nothing good to offer the Raps, they've got Finley, Walker, Howard and Nowitizi to offer. Finley contract is worse the VC's and is worse, we dont need a PF in Walker, and Cuban won't trade Howard or Nowitzi.

The Knicks got even more junk, they aren't going to trade Marbury and everyone else on there team is pure garbage and big time overpaid. And the Raps don't need Shandon Anderson and his huge contract. 

The only team mentionned in this that has anything to offer is GS, and the Mavs and Knicks don't have anything good to offer them for their young talent. A more likely trade is GS and Tor straight up.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

the thing with trading with GSW is they have similar needs to us. it is better for them to get something back for Damp rather than just let him leave, but only if they're not getting crap in return. would they want Carter? he and Richardson would be a great show to watch.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

unless Anderson's contract has one year left, otherwise, its BS...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Vince to Dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>superdude211</b>!
> To Dallas:
> 
> G Vince Carter
> ...


no

To dallas Carter

To Toronto Finley, Daniels, Howard.

Seems more fair.

G Harris is gonna be good but we just signed Alston as our future PG and I rather have Devin at PG than SG, with that deel Harris would likely be a SG for us.

Finley is a vet would give us decent numbers 17 4 5 type
Howard and Daniels are good young talent that will give us a solid bench.

That way we could than package Marshell for a C i.e battie/Wilcox/Ely/Chandler


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Vince to Dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 
> 
> no
> ...


Is toronto under the cap? Because VC and Finely make almost around the same amount


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Vince to Dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Is toronto under the cap? Because VC and Finely make almost around the same amount


No. But we have a lot of fodder to take back.:sour:


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> Then where did this misconception come from? I'm not making it up. I'm asking you to provide a link if you have one. I have emailed Larry **** for clarification.


i know someone gave me a link on here, i just lost the thread. anyways, why would the bulls even negotiate a trade where they send JYD and ERob with JC to the Knicks. if they aren't allowed, why would they waste their time in negotiating it?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Vince to Dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>superdude211</b>!
> To Dallas:
> 
> G Vince Carter
> ...


Why would we trade our starting PG and 2 young players who will see tons of PT this year for a player who won't even play the whole season? Fair value my ***.



> no
> 
> To dallas Carter
> 
> ...


Once again why would we trade two very promising young players and our team leader for a half man half a season?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Vince to Dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would we trade our starting PG and 2 young players who will see tons of PT this year for a player who won't even play the whole season? Fair value my ***.
> ...


Relax Stevie.

You are not going to land Vince. Najera, Delk and Bradley just won't get it done. So a stalemate is apparent.

:grinning: 

But seriously, never listen to the NY rags, and the stuff that becomes a tangent from them.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

BS another retarded ny trade where they get all the good guys without giving anything up


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Vince

for

Finley
Howard
Pavel

would tempt me but I'm not sure Dallas would do it.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Vince
> 
> for
> ...


I doubt Dallas do that.

Carter is my favorite player but a realistic idea is 

Josh Howard or Marquis Daniels + Filler for Carter i dont think Dallas give us more or Vince For Finley and filler.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Guys, stop including Harris and Daniels in the scenarios, they can't happen.



> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> FYI- Dallas cannot trade Harris, Daniels. they've recently signed contracts and have restrictions forbidding their trade.


Podkolzine has not signed however, so he could still be traded.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

For one, Jae or -James- or whatever he calls himself now is right, players can be packaged in sign and trades. This was a misconception on our part. Somebody erringly introduced that notion to our board and we adopted it without questioning it.



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> As long as $$$ issues (BYC status, proper exceptions, etc.) are dealt with properly and work for both teams, you can sign-and-trade a player in combination with other players.


Our resident CBA expert, So Cal Blazer Fan, confirmed this recently.


Anyways, you guys need to keep in mind if four teams are being involved, it's unlikely that we'd just get players from Dallas in return. We'd probably be getting something from Golden State or New York, too.

And second, the NY Daily News is notorious for reporting nonsense and recycling old rumours.

Recently on Fox radio, Dampier suggested that there were trade talks between Dallas and Toronto, and this is what all this stems from.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> Recently on Fox radio, Dampier suggested that there were trade talks between Dallas and Toronto, and this is what all this stems from.


That is something of substance since he would be aware of who he is signed and traded to.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Recently on Fox radio, Dampier suggested that there were trade talks between Dallas and Toronto, and this is what all this stems from.


how would he know if toronto and dallas were talking?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> how would he know if toronto and dallas were talking?


Dunno, he just said it was a hot rumour around the league or something like that.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> how would he know if toronto and dallas were talking?


If he were going to be in a sign and trade, he would know who's talking regarding that particular deal. OTOH, he could just be repeating hearsay.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Damp would have to agree to the S&T for it to happen. He is a FA. The S&T is just so he can get max dollars.

So any team interested would not waste their time negotiating a deal unless Damp was made aware of their offer and agreed to go there first.

He knows exactly who is negotiating with GS to get him. He just might not know who is in the lead if there are two teams that he has OK'd offering the same contract. At that point GS gets to decide which player package is better for them.

GS doesn't have to help Damp if they don't like the players they get back at all. So they do have some power. Better to just let him walk than take back bad contracts.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

OT:


> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> For one, Jae or -James- or whatever he calls himself....


 you just needed to add this in. lol. who cares. its my name, i went from nickname that i wanna shed to name. its not like it makes a difference. call me whatever the hell you want. jae, james, jameson, its all good.

btw, back on topic, i dont think vince for damp is worth it. the only guys they have worth sending would never be traded by the warriors for bad contracts like alvin's. although j-rich seems to have regressed last year, it's not a stretch to expect big things from dunleavy and pietrus. i wish we could get pietrus.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

To Dallas: Vince Carter, Erick Dampier
To Golden State: Christian Laettner, Jerome Moiso
To Toronto: Danny Fortson, Tony Delk, Devin Harris, Josh Howard

I don't know if it can work because of Damp being a free agent. But I feel that that trade is good for all teams. You cannot expect GS to get fair value for Dampier in a sign & trade, but they get an expiring deal and a nice young big guy here. For Dallas they get another scorer alongside Dirk, and get their inside presence that they need. For Toronto we pick up a bad contract in Fortson, but he is the veteran big man we need that can defend, rebound, and give us toughness. We also get young prospects in Harris & Howard which fill two needs.

I think all teams would do that.. I mean Dallas ends up getting VC and Damp without giving up Walker, Finley, and Dirk. GS gets something for Damp instead of letting him walk, and Toronto gets young guys to play alongside Bosh.

LINEUP

R.Alston/D.Harris
J.Rose/A.Williams
J.Howard/M.Peterson
C.Bosh/D.Marshall
D.Fortson/R.Araujo


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> To Toronto: Danny Fortson, Tony Delk, Devin Harris, Josh Howard


Harris and any other signed 1st rnd pick cannot be traded till December.

I would not do the deal if it could be done, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> LINEUP
> 
> ...


you forgot tony delk at the point also


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

don't dismiss this story yet - it is in todays paper
(WED)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...022&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040



> Babcock is working on three-way trade with the Dallas Mavericks and New York Knicks that would see Raptor star Vince Carter move to Dallas. It would mark a radical makeover of a franchise that Babcock took over just one month ago


----------

